# WOOD GRAIN STEERING WHEEL



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

...IS IT POSSIBLE TO FIT THE GRANT STEERING WHEELS ON A 1993 CADI FLEETWOOD..I HAVE OEN RIGHT HERE BRAND NEW BUT DO THEY MAKE THE ADAPATER FOR IT? AND IF NOT..WAT OTHER MODELS OF WOODGRAIN WILL FIT A 1993 CADI FLEETWOOD..THANX FOR THA HELP


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

IT TAKES THE SAME ADAPTER 88 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

the same as an 88 cadillac fleetwood broughman? cuz i got one of those adapters ruight now at kragen..so u think it fits..and how do u install those anyway? wat do i do wit the air bags??


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jul 21 2006, 08:25 PM~5820235
> *the same as an 88 cadillac fleetwood broughman? cuz i got one of those adapters ruight now at kragen..so u think it fits..and how do u install those anyway? wat do i do wit the air bags??
> *


get in your car go behind your steering wheel and remove the air bag with unscrewing the bolts on the back of the steering wheel usaly theres 4, when you pull the air bag out you will see a bolt in the center of the wheel untightin that and use a steering wheel puller to pull the sterring wheel once pulled install the adptor and then install your new steering wheel your passenger side air bag will still work (if you have one) but you wont have one on the driver side and that might void your car insurence!!!! pic on the puller hope this helps


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

could i put my stock wheel from my 95 cadillac fleetwood into my 88 cadillac fleetwood?i have a woodgrain wheel in the 88 i'd like to put it in the 95


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Jul 23 2006, 08:51 AM~5826557
> *could i put my stock wheel from my 95 cadillac fleetwood into my 88 cadillac fleetwood?i have a woodgrain wheel in the 88 i'd like to put it in the 95
> *


try it most likly it will work


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

ok i got the adapter n stuff..they looked up a 1988 fleetwood brough..i duno if there is a difference between the regular or the broughm, but i got the broughm adapter...i will try it tommorow and see if it fits and let u guys know..thanx for ur help


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I put one in mine it was pretty easy.once you rip all the airbage stuff out i dont think the airbag will ever work again.I used an adapter from ealry 90's late 80's fleetwood.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

o really..and wat model of woodgrain was it? GRANT? and where did u get the adapter at?.. oh yea one question..wat about that long ass bolt in the center..is that on the stock steering wheel or should it come wit the adapter?


----------

